# Sony is snobbish towards Mac's - please help me overcome this injustice



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

I have a Sony digital recorder, type ICD-P210. I need the recordings of this device to be imported in a dual boot Mac G4 (9 & 10.2.3). The Sony IC Recorders compress the voice files in .DVF and .MSV formats. Sony gives a Digital Voice Editor and a plug-in for Windows Media Player. The utility allows the editing of the recordings, and the plug-in their playback. Both of them work (unfortunately) ONLY in Windows opertaing systems, and (more unfortunately) Sony announces that they do NOT intend to come up with anything applicable to Mac's. :sayno:

Please help me, I need to be advised on how to deal with this matter. Importing to a pc first and then converting the audio files and re-importing them to the Mac is something I wish to avoid at any cost because in the specific case it's highly impractical. Hope you'll find something...:wink:


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

my friend google showed me this. found description on a blog about it:


> Switch is an audio convertion utility for you Mac users that can handle most lossless formats but is only supported in OS X 10.2 and up. There is also a Windows version but was developed primarily for Mac users. Switch supports wav, mp3, ogg, flac, aac, wma, au, aiff, ogg, msv, dvf, vox, atrac, gsm, dss and other formats into mp3 or wav. It can also handle up to 32000 conversions in one batch. And last but not least *its free*! There is a Plus version offered for $19.95 but the free version can accomplish the basic functions needed for converting your audio files.


looks like it may do what you want.
if there's anything else, let us know.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Thanks, sinclair, for the prompt response.

However, NCH Swift Sound states here that dvf & msv files are supported only by the Windows version of the Switch converter...

May be it's not at all doable, after all...:4-dontkno Aaarg, frustration like.no.other™...:upset:


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

starting to look that way. i even found a site that listed that msv files were only playable with a windows media player plugin from sony, which would really make it impossible for the mac to play. the cold hard truth is that sony doesn't play nice with macs, and they don't care. they are a "my way or the highway" kind of company.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

So, I've downloaded both Switch versions (win & mac) and I'll have to import first in a pc (tedious...) and then bring a coverted sound file to the mac. Any decent freeware for audio editing in 10.2.3?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

this has been a popular app for mac audio guys. versiontracker is also a good place to check out for apps.

side note, is there a reason you haven't upgraded to 10.2.8 yet?


----------



## jimgeidner (Aug 15, 2006)

*The old fashion way*

While there is no digital cooperation between sony and mac you can always use an old fashion plug (one with a plug at each end, rather common little things you can find them at Radio Shack for a few bucks). Insert the earphone jack into the sony and the mic jack into the mac (Both plugs look the same so don't worry about which goes where). Open up quicktime. Select new recording. Press play on the sony recorder (or any other recording device with an earphone jack). Press record on the QT program. A QT file will be created and you can then play around with the file and edit using Quicktime. The only downer is that this is done in real time rather than digital time.


----------

